# Does games like BF3 rely on frequency or no. of cores?



## headbang33 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey

I am building a rig but i'm still stuck with the CPU and MObo

Does games lke battlefield 3 depend upon frequency or no. of cores?

If frequency should i go with i5 with "k" or just i5 2400
if cores should i go with fx 6100 or sumthing else?

Thanx in advance.

PS. If you suggest me a AMD cpu please tell me a compatible mobo also.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 30, 2012)

AFAIK 4 cores is just enough for most games ....
Raw processing power is what we should look for...
so go for intel


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 30, 2012)

i5 2400 is more than enough for gaming. It'll kick FX 6100's a** in gaming.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

2400 is fine for BF3, but you need 8GB ram, I Upgraded my ram to 8 GB just 2 days ago and the load time is very low.. but on 4GB ram it used to take 2-3 minutes to load the base MP maps.


----------



## Omi (Jun 30, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> i5 2400 is more than enough for gaming. It'll kick FX 6100's a** in gaming.



Tough FX 6100 is not a good processor and is not recommended, it doesn't get kicked by any one in gaming. When Paired with a competent graphic card the difference is very slim.

Both processors compared with 7970 graphic card.
Difference matters in Star craft and WOW which are very CPU intensive, games like these are becoming rare. Skyrim is sad port from ps3, it does not utilize CPU resources well, so obviously it lags in processors with low IPC.
Whereas difference is very less in games like BF3 which know how to utilize resources well.

*www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/ID779/BF3.png
*www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/ID779/Crysis2.png
*www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/ID779/DA2.png

As you can see the processor hardly maters anything above 4 cores is good enough. *Scenario changes in SLI and Crossfire config.* And a good processor is recommended.

4100 is avail at nearly 6k whres i7-3770 was going 25k@ prime. I am not saying 4100 is good, just that in gaming it does not matter much.

@OP

*for single graphic card, i5-2400 is a good deal esp for only gaming, for Overall balanced config tough FX-8120is better suited @same cost*


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

core i5 2400 performs better than FX8120 in games AFAIK 

@ *OP* - BF3 is not very nicely optimized for more than 2 cores - so don't only rely on BF3 performance - consider the performance of other games too whihc can take advantage of more than 2 cores. As of now a quad core cpu is enough for most games - so better concentrate more on getting a good GPU.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 2, 2012)

For pure gaming buy i3 2100 and spent saved 5 k on getting a one notch higher Gfx.

i5 2400 + GTX 560 << i3 2100 + HD7850 in gaming.


----------



## the1337est (Jul 2, 2012)

+1 for Tech_Wiz.
I'm using i3 2120 for gaming. Handles BF3 on a 64 players server with lots of things going on. I'd recommend getting 8GB RAM to avoid lag spikes when on a 32+ players server.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]I4PDoy-mi0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 2, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> For pure gaming buy i3 2100 and spent saved 5 k on getting a one notch higher Gfx.
> 
> i5 2400 + GTX 560 << i3 2100 + HD7850 in gaming.



CPU does not play major role in playing games unless OP is up to video Encoding,3D Rendering @OP don't spend to much on CPU unless your up to Encoding etc. 
Concentrate more on GPU then CPU


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep cpu doesn't play much role but you have to check that it don't bottleneck.


----------

